# النظم الانشائية الحديثة



## عمروعلى3 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

النظم الإنشائية المتطورة لتغطية الفراغات


للنظم الإنشائية أشكال متعددة لتغطية الفراغات المختلفة ......................
فهناك نظم إنشائية تقليدية للأسقف الخرسانية المستوية الأفقية ومنها:......

1- البلاطات المصمتة . 
2- البلاطات المجوفة المصمتة. 
3-البلاطات المسطحة اللاكمرية.
4- البلاطات الصندوقية.
5- البلاطات الكمرية ...

كما أن هناك نظم إنشائية متقدمة لتغطية الفضائيات الكبيرة والواسعة للصالات والفراغات ذات البحور الواسعة والكبيرة التي تتراوح من 35:18 متر,ومنها :-..................

1- الإطارات (frames)..................
2- الجمالونات(trusses)................... 
3- الارش-العقود(arches......................
4- الفارانديل(vierendeel girder)..................

وهناك نظم إنشائية متقدمة (الأسقف الفراغية الرقيقة) لتغطية الفضائيات الكبيرة والواسعة للصالات والقاعات .............

ومنها:-1- القشريات (shells) 
2-القباب(canopy) 
3- domes...........




وسوف نتناول كل منها بشيء من التفصيل....

أولا:-النظم الإنشائية المتقدمة لتغطية الأسقف الفراغية الرقيقة:-
تعتبر الأسقف الفراغية الرقيقة من المشأت الخرسانية المسلحة الفعالة جدا لقلة وزنها واقتصادها في المواد المستهلكة ولصفاتها الإنشائية المعمارية الممتازة .....

الإنشاءات القشرية عبارة عن تكوينات فراغية يحدد سطحها الخارجي هندسيا وتستطيع أن تتحمل القوى المؤثرة عليها وتحللها إلى قوى مماسية في اتجاه الدوران والاتجاة العمودي عليها للتحكم فيها بسهولة .......

ويصرح باستخدامها في:
لتسقيف وتغطية الميادين الواسعة
الصالات المغطاة للألعاب الرياضية 
القرى الأولمبية
المباني الصناعية والمدنية المختلفة 

وتستخدم في تغطية البحور الواسعة العادية التي تتراوح بين 36:18 متر وقد تصل إلى 100 متر ...

ويتوقف نوع الإنشاء القشري على غاية المتوخاة من المبنى وطريقة التركيب وابعاده في المسقط الأفقي وتجميعه المعماري............

ومن أمثلته:-

1- القباب(CANOPY)
2- القشريات(SHELLS) 
3- DOMES....



ثانيا- النظم الإنشائية المتقدمة لتغطية الفضائيات الكبيرة والواسعة للصالات والقاعات ذات البحور الكبيرة :-
كانت تغطية الفراغات ذات بحور كبيرة عقبة من العقبات الشديدة التي تواجه المهندس المعماري ومع التقدم المعماري أصبحت من اسهل أسرع التغطيات التي يمكن استخدامها وتنفيذها...........

كما لا يوجد بها أعمدة داخلية حيث توجد أعمدة خارجية فقط على المحيط الخارجي للفراغ سواء كان على شكل مستطيل أو مربع....

كما يمكن عمل إطارات تتصل فيها الأعمدة و الكمرات كجزء واحد......
كما أن طبيعة هذه المنشاءات أنها تتحمل الأحمال الكبيرة من أحمال حية و أحمال ميتة ....(DEAD&LIVE LOADS)
كما تسمح بالحصول على ارتفاعات كبيرة تصل الى 10:6 متر دون حدوث أي انبعاج للاعمدة ...........

ومن الأمثلة التطبيقية لهذه الفراغات وتصلح لاستخدامها:-

1- صالات الألعاب الرياضية ومدرجات الملاعب...
2- اماكن العبادة ..
3- المسارح و سينما.. 
4- صالات التدريس والمدرجات..
5- صالات المصانع والورش...



ومنها:..........

أولا:- الإطارات : (frames)
1- وهو يستخدم في تغطية البحور الكبيرة قد تصل إلى 20 متر.
2- لا يسمح فيها بتواجد الأعمدة الداخلية ...
3- من ممكن جعل السقف منطبق مع girder من أعلى ومن اسفل ..
4- المسافات البينية بين الframes من 6:4 متر على امتداد الجانب الطويل...
5- عرض الإطار =30-40 سم
6- هياكل الframes عبارة عن مجموعة روافد أو أعمدة متصلة مع الgirder اتصال قوي 
7- يمكن استخدام الframes مع الgirder الأفقية في البحورمن15:12م............
8- يمكن استخدام الframes مع الgirder المنكسرة في البحور من15-18 م...........
9- في حالة المنشات القشرية ذات البحور اكبر من 24م يتم استخدام الframes مع الgirder المنحنية مع وجود شدادت في الفراغات.........
10- في حالة المنشات القشرية ذات البحور تتراوح من24:18 م يتم استخدام الframes مع الgirder المنحنية ولا تحتوي على شدادات في الفراغات...........




ثانيا :-الجمالونات(trusses)
1- وهي عبارة عن :..........
أشكال هرمية أو مثلثية رأسها إلى أعلى أو إلى اسفل ومثبت عليها قضبان إلى علوية وسفلية التي تأتى بأشكال متنوعة لتوقير الإضاءة اللازمة.......

2- ويتكون الtrusses من أعضاء members مستقيمة أو قطرية مائلة في اتجاهين متعاكسين أو اتجاه موحد أو راسية وتسمى posts ....

3-وجميع الmembers تتقابل عند نقط الاتصال تسمى بال(panel joint). توثر عندها القوى وردود الأفعال .......

4-الجمالون يتم تطبيقه في مجال الكباري التي تعترضها المجاري المائية 

5-المسافات البينية بين الtrusses تتراوح من6:4 م على امتداد الجانب الطويل .....

6-عرض الإطار =30-40سم.........




ثالثا: الارش – العقود: (arches) 
1- تستخدم في البحور الواسعة الكبيرة قد تصل إلى 35 م مع وجود شدادات .......

2- يمكن جعل السقف منطبق مع دوران الgirder أو منطبق على الشداد

3- إذا كانت القوى العمودية في مقاطع العقد المماسية للمنحنى العقدي فان الgirder معرض للقوة محورية مماسية ولا يتعرض للاجهادات ............

4- الأعضاء المائلة والراسية والأفقية تتعرض للاجهادات.........

5- المسافات البينية بين الarches وبعضها 7:5 م على امتداد الجانب الطويل ........

6- عرض الإطار =30-40سم ........




رابعا:-الفارانديل "vierendeel girder":-
1- يشبه الtrusses في عناصره الإنشائية ولكن بدون ال diagonal members ..........

2- جميع أعضاء المنشاء تتعرض للاجهادات.......... 

3- تصلح لعمل صالات الحفلات ..........

4- يستخدم في تغطية الفراغات قد تصل إلى 25 م ........

5- من ممكن جعل السقف منطبق مع الgirder من أعلى ومن اسفل أو الاثنين معا .......

6- المسافات البينية بين الvierendeel girder وبعضها من4-6 متر.

منقول لانه مطلوب من قبل الاخت ملك314​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

روابط مفيدة تتصل بالموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15704


----------



## aalmasri (20 أكتوبر 2006)

سلمت يداك اخي عمرو, موضوع شيق وعرض جميل
بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## م.نهيل (20 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيك الف الف عافية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hassan awaden (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ربنا يباركلك يا فندم الموضوع ده يفيدنا احنا الطلبة "مختصر يعني لمنهج كبير"


----------



## عمروعلى3 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

جزانا واياكم كل خير
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود الهندي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بوركت بوركت


----------



## descovery_2000 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## kusai (21 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك 
و لو متوفر رسم توضيحي للحالات الاخيرة


----------



## manar (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
عن جد موضوع مميز 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المجاز (26 أكتوبر 2006)

يوجد الكثير الكثير من الانظمه فمثلا يوجد سبيس فريم وكذلك انظمة بناء جديده يستخدم فيها الشدادات بدل حديد التسليح ويوجد انظمه في المنشات الحديده لا حصر لها مثل السو توث


----------



## المجاز (26 أكتوبر 2006)

كذلك يوجد نظام التنسايل ستيل يستخدم بشكل كبير حاليا


----------



## ابراهيم العامري (24 مارس 2007)

ممكن تعطونا صور لكيفيه التسقيف بالقشريات مع توضيح بعض التفصيلات


----------



## almagreby (24 مارس 2007)

*thanks*

thanks and good work


----------



## الرماح العوالي (25 مارس 2007)

_عملك جيد جدا يا عمرو ومشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة لكن لغة المهندس الرئيسية هي المخططات وياريت لو بعض المخططات ان توفرت_


----------



## mokh (25 مارس 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عصام قاسم (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوراخي علي المجهود الممتاز دي


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخى الكرييم...بس كان نفسى فى صور تدعم المعلومات دى


----------



## ماجد العراقي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااخ عمرو وشكرا لك


----------



## sasy0o0o (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخ عمرو على النقل المفيد جدا دة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا يا مهندس عمرو وجزي الله الجميع خير


----------

